# Three fishes - watercolour



## Darfion (Oct 10, 2004)

Hope you like it.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 10, 2004)

You did that? WOW!


----------



## Floyd (Oct 16, 2004)

nice piece, by the way isn't the plural of fish, fish?


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 16, 2004)

Floyd said:
			
		

> nice piece, by the way isn't the plural of fish, fish?



Not in my world.... fishies!! LOL


----------



## Darfion (Oct 16, 2004)

You could say it's artistic licence


----------



## chloey (Nov 1, 2004)

it's really beautiful ! i'm not a fan of painting...but this time i have to admit that it could be really nice


----------



## Niki (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats absolutely gorgeus Darren. Well done.


----------



## Aga (Nov 1, 2004)

Fish or fishes, whatever   , it's great... Really, good work.


----------



## vonnagy (Nov 4, 2004)

awesome work matie!


----------

